# WICHTIG abo Zustellungadresse ändern



## Antik20 (26. September 2012)

*WICHTIG abo Zustellungadresse ändern*

Hallo liebes Team Hallo liebe Community

ich habe ein 1-Jahres Abo abgeschlossen

gestern habe ich erfahren, dass ich ab übermorgen nicht mehr an meinem aktuellem Standort wohne

deswegen WICHTIG

wie kann ich die Abo Zustellungsadresse ändern???

ich bitte um eine möglichst schnelle Antwort

Danke im Vorraus

Antik20

Bitte wenn ein PCGH Mitarbeiter bescheid weiss, ich würde nur ungern die Nächste Ausgabe verpassen, nur weil mein Nachmieter (der einen tag nach meinem Auszug einzieht) die nächste Ausgabe aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht weiterleitet


----------



## Uziflator (27. September 2012)

*AW: WICHTIG abo Zustellungadresse ändern*

Ähm wie wäre es mit; beim Support anrufen oder E-Mail schreiben?!


----------



## ΔΣΛ (27. September 2012)

*AW: WICHTIG abo Zustellungadresse ändern*

Du musst dich bei Computec melden : Computec Shop - Kontakt
PCGH hat da eigentlich wenig bis gar nichts damit zu tun, sie machen lediglich den Inhalt.


----------



## Antik20 (27. September 2012)

*AW: WICHTIG abo Zustellungadresse ändern*

danke für die Info

habe gerade eben eine Support mail an den Computec Shop geschickt, und bereits die zustellungsdaten geändert,  hoffentlich gilt das auch für die Oktoberausgabe


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (27. September 2012)

*AW: WICHTIG abo Zustellungadresse ändern*

Heißer Tipp: Nachsendeservice bei der Post - denn du wirst ja sicherlich nicht nur von C-Tec Sendungen bekommen. Und wenn dein Nachmieter die alle nicht weiterschickt …


----------



## Antik20 (28. September 2012)

*AW: WICHTIG abo Zustellungadresse ändern*

danke für die Info werde es genauso machen, istr sicherer, als auf den Nachmieter zu vertrauen


----------

